# Nestbuster and Frogman/Oportunist



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Our intention was to go stump shooting and wound up taking some shots of opportunity. This was not hunting, just happened to get some looks. I did manage to make a clean miss on a rabbit. We will try again tonight....Frogman


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Sometimes slingshot kills are based on the sphere of opportunity..

Thats why its always wise to always have the slingshot on us in case we happen upon a potential meal..

Awesome shooting guys.

I had a bit of irony this morning, as I had to work morning shift (by mandate, usually graveyard) on the way to work I saw a squirrel accross from my street and later before crossing the highway an easy dove feeding after last nights rain.

Opportunistic slingshot kills are as good as any other slingshot hunting kills.

Nico


----------

